# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  LCD Character Creator

## sabouras

Για Arduino

http://mikeyancey.com/hamcalc/lcd_characters.php

Για οποιδήποτε συμβατό module με HD44780

http://omerk.github.io/lcdchargen/

----------

thanasis 1 (20-08-14)

----------

